# How To Make A Laminated Slingshot



## Adam2 (Nov 14, 2019)

Made a video on the topic of laminated slingshots. Always fun to learn and share.
Trying to create with a touch of uniqueness Its hard in the topic of slingshots





Sent from my SM-G998W using Tapatalk


----------

